# [A/Proudmoore] FreeSoul sucht (content clear)



## kwaKeN (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo ihr Leute da draußen!

Wir sind noch auf der Suche nach Mitstreitern!
Wir suchen derzeit noch einen Pala, da einer unserer Healer für einige Zeit ausfällt.

*Wer sind wir?*
Einst waren wir eine kleine Gemeinde von nur wenigen Leuten, die sich in WoW wieder zusammen gefunden hat und nur Fun am Game haben wollte.
Mittlerweile sind wir eine Gilde, die Fun am Raiden haben möchte. Dazu gehört Disziplin. Um in die Gilde zu kommen musst Du folgendes mitbringen:

*Allgemeine Voraussetzungen:*

*Mindestalter:* Du solltest mind 16 Jahre sein und bis 23:30 Uhr online sein können sowie gewisses Benehmen und Anstand mitbringen

*Ausrüstung:*
Wir gehen natürlich davon aus, dass Eure Ausrüstung verzaubert und richtig gesockelt ist!

*Online Zeit:*
Du solltest zu mind. 2 der offiziellen Termine erscheinen können:

Do: 19:00-23:00 Uhr
So: 18:00-22 Uhr
Sa: 10er 19:00 - open end

*Umgang:*
Wir FreeSouler sind eine kleine nette Gemeinschaft. Neulinge wollen wir schnell eingliedern und mit unseren Regeln bekannt machen.
Im Prozess kann es natürlich dazu kommen, dass man Kritik einstecken muss. Wer damit nicht umgehen kann und nicht bereit ist zuzuhören bzw. etwas Neues zu probieren, ist bei den FreeSoulern falsch aufgehoben.

*Pflicht Add-Ons:*
- Omen
- BigWigs bzw. LittleWigs
- Grid / Healbot (für Heiler)

Es ist außerdem eine gewisse Beteiligung in unseren Foren erwünscht.

*Wir suchen nach fähigen Leuten, die uns ab dem Addon tatkräftig unterstützen wollen. Bedingung hierfür:*
- Charbeherrschung
- freundlich
- gewisses geistiges Alter
- anpassungsfähig
- Equip sollte jetzt schon vorhanden sein
- Teamspeak + Mikrofon

Wenn ihr glaubt, ihr seid bei uns richtig aufgehoben, dann schreibt mir eine IGM an Kwaken.
Wir können uns dann zu einem TS-Gespräch verabreden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die FreeSouler


----------



## Eckhexaule (12. Februar 2009)

Hi,

was für Klassen sucht Ihr noch?


----------



## kwaKeN (13. Februar 2009)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was für Klassen sucht Ihr noch?


Steht alles im Text.

Hoch damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kwaKeN (14. Februar 2009)

Ich schubs mal. ;-D


----------



## kwaKeN (14. Februar 2009)

Wir suchen immernoch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kwaKeN (16. Februar 2009)

Die Suche geht weiter.


----------



## Maladin (16. Februar 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=90562

Thread geschlossen.

/wink maladin


----------

